# Bailey kidded!



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

After a slow start to her labor, with early labor signs ALL DAY she got down to business at 8:45pm....She presented that slimy whitish membrane first with her water breaking, after another 15 minutes and her resting then pushing a few times, the baby bubble appeared....with nothing in it! I tried to stay calm after another 15 minutes passed, I went in with as many fingers as I could to see if there was a bad presentation...nope, kid was in the right diving position but it's head was further back behind the pelvic bone..big head and I could not get my finger over it to try and guide it out. I hurriedly came here and posted for help, called Steph who said she was coming right over in this awful snowy weather with her lamb snare and as my hubby asked me if I was prepared to do the worst I watched on the moniter as Bailey proceeded to push this big headed kid out on her own!

Anyhow...with all the prayers and support from all of you here to help make this delivery have a good result, may I present Bailey's baby boy!!
He has her belt though it is a partial, his daddy Hank's BIG pygmy head and his momma's waddles!!


























Bailey is doing well and has passed the aftertbirth already, she and her son are snuggled together sleeping.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

congrats Liz on a successful kidding. Way to go Hank and Bailey


----------



## Lawanda (Jun 11, 2009)

Awwww he is absolutely adorable!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

So sweet!!!


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

Awww look at that sweet face.  He is so cute.


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

I just had to come see if there was a pic.


liz said:


> He has her belt though it is a partial, his daddy Hank's BIG pygmy head and his momma's waddles!!


Oh a little bit of momma and daddy-how sweet! 


liz said:


> she and her son are snuggled together sleeping.


Sounds great, and I'm going to follow their lead on the sleep part-good night.


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

Awwwww Liz.....he is such a cutie  !


----------



## BetterBuckskins (Feb 1, 2009)

I love waddles! :dance:


----------



## kids-n-peeps (Aug 24, 2009)

Congratulations - she sounds like a great momma and he is adorable


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Both are doing very well....and he is a hungry boy! When I fed her this morning I checked to see if half her udder was engorged..and nope! He's attacked both sides and has a nice full tummy. His one ear is still a bit on the floppy side, but looking better than it did last night.


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

Congrats on the BIG boy- he is beautiful! 
Good job momma!


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

Congrats he is cute.


----------



## SterlingAcres (Oct 19, 2009)

Congrats Liz! He's adorable


----------



## farmgirl42 (Jan 3, 2010)

He's a BIG handsome boy!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Thank you all for the nice comments :hug: 

I know I should have weighed him last night before he got his belly full but I did weigh him at 12 hours old....the little guy tipped the scales at 4# 12oz :shocked: Hank is a little guy...as is Bailey but Baileys sire was larger than Hank so my guess is that this little boys paternal grandsire gave him those "big" genes.


----------



## 4hmama (Jan 9, 2009)

Congrats on the beautiful boy!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Congratulations! Big ol boy isn't he.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww...congrats so adorable... :greengrin:


----------

